# Feb QL3



## ditchpig041 (26 Jan 2011)

Hey everyone.

Just a quick question.  In my hot little hand is a loading message and travel itinerary for the 14 Feb 11 MP QL3 in Borden.

I am wondering if anyone else on the board here is loaded as well.

For those of you waiting still, hang in there.  I am a re-muster and have been in trade for what will be seven months before getting on my QL3 course, so for those joining off the street, just be patient, and for those of you re-mustering, dont jump on the horse and sell your house QUITE yet.  I almost did as soon as my offer was made in April. (Passed MPAC in April, re-muster and relinquishment of rank in July, and OJT since then), so that would have put me in quite the pickle.

Anyhoo, to those going, I will see you there, and to those waiting, hang in there.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (28 Jan 2011)

Does this mean they are going back to remuster crses or a percentage of candidates.  I was always a supporter of remusters, having been one and instructing on 4 QL3s.  Good luck on your crse.


----------



## putz (31 Jan 2011)

Re-muster here too!  See you on the 14th.


----------



## ditchpig041 (2 Feb 2011)

Putz.... where are you coming in from, and from which trade did you remuster? I am coming in from CFB Esquimalt and was a naval weapons tech.


----------



## Stinky (1 Mar 2011)

Did my MPAC in Dec and all I know is my file is still in Ottawa


----------

